
America’s First Meat-Free Fast-Food Restaurant Is Getting Ready to Expand - rafaelc
https://www.fastcompany.com/40460920/americas-first-meat-free-fast-food-restaurant-is-getting-ready-to-expand
======
sarcher
Good for Amy's, just figured I would plug another vegetarian fast food chain
worth eating at:
[https://www.cloverfoodlab.com/](https://www.cloverfoodlab.com/)

Thirteen locations in the Boston area.

------
forkLding
Recently been struggling with not the guilt that I'm killing and eating
animals but rather the fact that in factory farms, we are encouraging the
rapid raping of animals, forcing them to have children and then rapidly
killing off their children, and repeating this process. All while restricting
the space that they get to live in. We always want a humane way to end an
animal or pest's life but I'm not too sure a factory farm is a humane way to
live.

That said, I understand that humans need meat to survive but its why I'm
experimenting with vegatarianism.

~~~
matthewmacleod
_…n factory farms, we are encouraging the rapid raping of animals, forcing
them to have children and then rapidly killing off their children, and
repeating this process. All while restricting the space that they get to live
in._

Have you considered that it might be feasible to eat better meat that doesn’t
have these attributes? High-quality, free-range, organic meat is quite widely
available - if it’s from a local farm, even better!

~~~
kantspel
if you are interested in the vegan perspective of why we think that even
"humane meat" is wrong, I'd strongly encourage you to read this paper

[http://philosophy.rutgers.edu/joomlatools-files/docman-
files...](http://philosophy.rutgers.edu/joomlatools-files/docman-
files/Eating_Animals_the_Nice_Way.pdf)

It really opened my eyes when I read it. :)

------
ianai
I feel like going vegetarian was a wake up/"ah-ha" moment for myself. I don't
think of myself as making healthy food choices. I think of myself as realizing
what I should have been eating all along.

------
kantspel
good to see, especially since killing animals for food is prima facie morally
wrong (according to most of the philosophers in the field)

~~~
matthewmacleod
I don’t think it’s reasonable to make such a bold claim without some
citations…

~~~
kantspel
sure! I've got access to a resource bank that has a ton of philosophical
papers on the topic of veganism etc. The vast majority are pro, but there are
some anti. because hn doesn't do markdown, I'm just gonna paste the names, if
you want to read the papers have a search and you should find them.

"A Moral Argument for Veganism" Dan Hooley, Nathan Nobis (General animal
ethics, pro vegan, deductive argument)

"The Ethical Basis for Veganism" Tristram McPherson (General animal ethics,
pro vegan)

"How to Argue for (and against) Ethical Veganism" Tristram McPherson

"Why I am a vegan (and you should be one too)" Tristram McPherson (General
animal Ethics, pro vegan)

"A Case for Ethical Veganism: Intuitive and methodological consideration"
Tristram McPherson (pro, general, methodology in ethics, debunking arguments)

NOTE to access McPherson's papers, click the arrow icon in the upper-right
hand of the screen and then download.

"SCHOPENHAUER ON THE RIGHTS OF ANIMALS" Stephen Puryear (Animal ethics, animal
rights view based on sentience, pro veg _n)

"Sentience, Rationality, and Moral Status: A Further Reply to Hsiao" Stephen
Puryear (Animal ethics, sentience view, deductive argument, reply to
rationality needed for moral status)

NOTE Professor Puryear will be doing an AMA on r/philosophy November 14th

"In Defense of Eating Meat" Timothy Hsiao (Animal ethics, anti-vegan, animals
have no moral status)

"PUPPIES, PIGS, AND PEOPLE: EATING MEAT AND MARGINAL CASES" Alastair Norcross
(General animal ethics, pro-vegan)

"The Comparative Badness for Animals of Suffering and Death" Jeff McMahan
(Animal ethics, humane omnivorism, badness of death discussion, pretty pro
vegan)

"Eating animals the nice way" Jeff McMahan (Animal ethics, arguments for and
against humane omnivorism, pro-vegan)

"Animals" Jeff McMahan (animal ethics, pro vegan)

"Moral Vegetarianism from a Very Broad Basis" David DeGrazia (animal ethics,
pro vegan)

"Animal Pain and Welfare: can pain sometimes be worse for them than for us"
Sahar Akhtar (animal ethics, animal pain)

"The Case Against Meat" Ben Bramble (animal ethics, deductive argument, pro
vegan)

"A Kantian Case for Animal Rights" Christine M. Korsgaard" (animal ethics, pro
vegan, deontological argument)

"Kantian Ethics, Animals, and the Law" Christine M Korsgaard (animal ethics,
animal rights discussion, animals and the law discussion)

"Fellow Creatures: Kantian Ethics and Our Duties to Animals" CHRISTINE M.
KORSGAARD (animal ethics, deontological, pro vegan)

"INTERACTING WITH ANIMALS: A KANTIAN ACCOUNT" christine m. korsgaard (animal
ethics, deontological, pro vegan)

"Is it Wrong to Eat Meat from Factory Farms? If So, Why?" Mark Bryant
Budolfson (animal ethics, kinda pro-vegan, kinda anti-vegan)

"Consumer Ethics, Harm Footprints, and the Empirical Dimensions of Food
Choices" Mark Budolfson (animal ethics, ethical consumerism, harm footprints,
environmental footprints, kinda anti-vegan, kinda pro-vegan, helpful chart

"The Inefficacy Objection to Consequentialism and the Problem with the
Expected Consequences Response" Mark Budolfson (animal ethics, inefficacy
objection, rather anti-vegan, anti-utilitarian)

NOTE if links to Budolfson don't work, here's his website:
[http://www.budolfson.com/papers](http://www.budolfson.com/papers)

"Strict Vegetarianism is Immoral" Donald Bruckner (animal ethics, anti vegan):

"The Moral Status of Animals" SEP entry

"Animal Consciousness" SEP entry

"Animal Cognition" SEP entry

"The Grounds of Moral Status" SEP entry

"The Moral Argument for Vegetarianism" James Rachels (Animal ethics, pro
veg_n, text is sideways sorry mercifully short, well written)

"Constraints and Animals" Excerpted from Anarchy, State, and Utopia Robert
Nozick (animal ethics, pro, brief)

"Don’t Know, Don’t Kill: Moral Ignorance, Culpability, and Caution" Alexander
A. Guerrero (Moral ignorance and Culpability, proVeg)

"THE MORAL SIGNIFICANCE OF ANIMAL PAIN AND ANIMAL DEATH" Elizabeth Harman
(animal ethics, causing animal pain/ causing death asymmetry)

"Applying Virtue Ethics to Our Treatment of the Other Animals" Rosalind
Hursthouse (animal ethics, pro, virtue ethics defense)

"ANIMAL MINDS AND THEIR MORAL SIGNIFICANCE" Peter Carruthers (animal ethics,
pain, consciousness/cognition, kinda pro, kinda anti)

"A direct Kantian duty to animals" Michael Cholbi (animal ethics, pro, revised
Kantian to accommodate duties to animals)

"The Benefit of Regan’s Doubt: Moral Caution and the Ethics of Eating" Robert
Bass (pro, moral caution, response to Regan)

"Is Death Bad for a Cow?" Ben Bradley (pro, badness of death, desire-based
value).

"Singer on Killing Animals" SHELLY KAGAN (pro, wrongness of killing/badness of
death, objectionable painless killing, replacability, Peter Singer, preference
utilitarianism).

"Do I Make a Difference" Shelly Kagan (pro, strong consequentialist reply to
causal impotence/inefficacy objection)

"The Case for Animal Rights" by Tom Regan (pro, deontological/rights
view/abolitionist argument, distillation of larger work in article form)

"Utilitarianism and Vegetarianism" Peter Singer (General animal ethics, pro
vegan, individual efficacy on welfare argument)

"Equality for Animals?" Peter Singer (pro, utilitarian, excerpt from
"Practical Ethics")

"The Animal Liberation Movement" Peter Singer (pro, utilitarian, discussion of
animal lib movement, animal equality, equal consideration of interests, and
more!)

"Do Animals Feel Pain?" by Peter Singer (pro, brief but useful account of
animal pain)

"ARE ANIMALS PERSONS?" Mark Rowlands (pro, personhood, self-awareness, animal
rights

"Animal Rights" Mark Rowlands (pro, animals rights overview)

"Contractarianism and Animal Rights" Mark Rowlands (pro, modified Rawlsian
Contractarianism justifying direct moral status to animals)

"Contractualism and Our Duties to Nonhuman Animals" Matthew Talbert (pro,
Scanlon Contractualism argument for animals)

"Expanding the Social Contract" Paola Cavalieri and Will Kymlicka (pro,
Contractarianism including animals, ANNOYING SIDEWAYS TEXT!)

"Vegetarianism" Stuart Rachels (pro, animal ethics overview, factory farm
practices detailed, utilitarian argument)

"ANIMALS & ETHICS 101: Thinking Critically About Animal Rights" NATHAN NOBIS
-- pro, book (2016) "providing an overview of the current debates about the
nature and extent of our moral obligations to animals."

"Animals and Ethics" IEP entry

Michael Huemer arguing against factory farm practices in a pretty interesting
online debate with Bryan Caplan about bugs:

[http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2016/10/bugs.html](http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2016/10/bugs.html)

[http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2016/10/huemer_on_ethic....](http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2016/10/huemer_on_ethic.html)

[http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2016/10/reply_to_huemer....](http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2016/10/reply_to_huemer.html)

[http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2016/10/huemer_replies.h...](http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2016/10/huemer_replies.html)

[http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2016/10/the_huemer_grap....](http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2016/10/the_huemer_grap.html)

[http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2016/10/yet_another_rep....](http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2016/10/yet_another_rep.html)

"The Claims of Animals and the Needs of Strangers: Two Cases of Imperfect
Right" Christine M. Korsgaard, pro, animal rights, legal rights.

"Animal Selves and the Good" Christine M. Korsgaard, pro, axiology, "why
saying humans are more valuable than non-human animals makes no sense."

"Just Like All the Other Animals of the Earth: Our ethical attitudes toward
fellow creatures are curiously unstable" Christine Korsgaard, pro, general,
philosophical traditional views on animals (Hume, Kant)

"Moral Animals: Human Beings and the Other Animals" Christine M. Korsgaard:
"Animals have moral claims, we seem to think, but unlike the claims of our
fellow humans, they are easily overridden. I call this the moral asymmetry and
ask whether anything in the nature of the good or the right could justify
it[...] I conclude that although both of these arguments do reflect important
moral truths, neither justifies the asymmetry."

